# What left it's mark?



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

My buddy thinks it's an elk rub, but I've never seen an elk rub that was only from points of its tines. It was up Millcreek, I'm guessing mountain lion. 

The scratches are an inch or two above 6 feet.


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Grizzly bear....they're here!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Hmmmmm. I've seen a ton of elk rubs. I've seen a ton of bear "scratching posts". This doesn't look like either. I'm wondering if it's cougar.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

wyoming2utah said:


> Grizzly bear....they're here!


Hahaha! God, I hope not!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

longbow said:


> Hmmmmm. I've seen a ton of elk rubs. I've seen a ton of bear "scratching posts". This doesn't look like either. I'm wondering if it's cougar.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

wyoming2utah said:


> Grizzly bear....they're here!


Been 3 grizzly bears in Utah for years now, along with a bunch of wolves.










-DallanC


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Oh crap, I better get my concealed carry permit. No way I'm going up in the hills now without my rifle! I don't want to get mauled!


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

wyoming2utah said:


> Oh crap, I better get my concealed carry permit. No way I'm going up in the hills now without my rifle! I don't want to get mauled!


No need for concealed in Utah, especially if it's for backcountry purposes. Open carry.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

DallanC said:


> Been 3 grizzly bears in Utah for years now, along with a bunch of wolves.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My daughter and I saw them last week!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

Ray said:


> No need for concealed in Utah, especially if it's for backcountry purposes. Open carry.


Oh, my mistake...I was thinking the bears in the pic weren't in the backcountry. You know how dangerous grizz are...you should never leave home without your weapon if you are in an area with dangerous ferocious grizzly bears; they might eat you!
https://6abc.com/pets-animals/zoo-v...after-grizzly-bears-escape-enclosure/3641532/
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/6427942/german-lunebach-zoo-escape-bear-shot-dead-animals/


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

"Oh, my mistake...I was thinking the bears in the pic weren't in the backcountry. You know how dangerous grizz are...you should never leave home without your weapon if you are in an area with dangerous ferocious grizzly bears; they might eat you!
https://6abc.com/pets-animals/zoo-v...after-grizzly-bears-escape-enclosure/3641532/
https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/6427942/german-lunebach-zoo-escape-bear-shot-dead-animals/[/QUOTE]

Sounds to me like that bear got what he had coming. I'd rather the bear get shot than a human get injured, or killed, especially a child.

Additionally, even if you're in the city, you can still open carry.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I saw the same Grizz in two days on the Wasatch West unit this year. I'm not kidding either!! Real close to Heber, just a little South West.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

taxidermist said:


> I saw the same Grizz in two days on the Wasatch West unit this year. I'm not kidding either!! Real close to Heber, just a little South West.


You shoulda shot it, coulda learned him real good.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Ray said:


> You shoulda shot it, coulda learned him real good.


I don't think Doug would have been to happy with me.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Going back to the opening post, that's an antler rub......lion scratches don't gouge the tree that deep.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Could have been one these guys. They have been spotted in them their mount'ns.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

MadHunter said:


> Could have been one these guys. They have been spotted in them their mount'ns.


I dont know...Maybe a Homelite definitely not a Stihl.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

